# Weekly competition 2010-07



## AvGalen (Feb 13, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R F2 U' F' U F' R F' R2 
*2. *F R2 U F' U' F 
*3. *R F' U' F U2 R2 U' F' 
*4. *U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R U 
*5. *R2 U' R2 F R' U F2 U' F2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 U B D F' U L R' F D2 U2 F2 
*2. *R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F D' R U L2 D' R B F R' 
*3. *L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L' B U2 L' U2 F L' U' F2 L' U 
*4. *U' L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U R2 D F' L2 D2 L F U2 R' F2 R2 F' D2 
*5. *F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 D2 L R2 F' D' R' B L' B' D R U 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D L' R2 U' B2 Fw2 Uw' L' U L B Fw' F2 R2 B' F' D' Uw' U' Rw' U F2 L2 B Fw' D L B2 U Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw U Fw2 Rw' F2 R' D2 Uw
*2. *Uw2 Rw D Uw U2 Fw' F' D Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L R2 D' Uw U B2 F' U' Fw Uw' Rw R2 Uw' R' D2 Uw2 U' B Fw Uw F2 L2 B' F D U2 Rw2 R'
*3. *L Rw F L2 R2 Fw' Rw2 B' Rw R2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R' D R B' D' L' Rw' Fw D' U F' D2 Rw2 Uw L' B L2 Fw Rw2 B F' L2 B Fw F' U' B
*4. *D' Rw2 F2 R2 D Fw2 D B2 R D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 D2 L R' B2 F' Uw Rw Fw2 U2 Rw2 B R' B' Fw Rw R2 U' L Uw2 B' R' Fw2 Uw F Rw U2
*5. *L Fw R' F2 U' Rw' F L2 R2 Fw2 F2 R U L2 B' Uw' U' Fw F D Uw' L' Rw R' U2 R2 Uw L2 D Uw U2 F Uw' L' B' D' Uw' L Rw R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 R2 B2 Dw' U2 B F Dw F2 U' B' U' R2 F2 Lw2 R2 B' Dw2 U' L Fw Lw D Rw' D2 R' D' Bw2 L' B' F Rw2 D Rw R2 U2 Rw' R F' Lw' Rw' Dw' U R2 Bw2 D2 Dw U' F2 D F Dw Uw2 U F2 Uw' Lw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw2
*2. *D' U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Uw' B Lw Dw Fw' L Lw2 Rw F2 D F' Dw' Rw R Dw2 B2 D' Rw' R' Dw' Uw' L2 Fw D' Rw2 Bw D Rw' U2 Bw2 D' U' B' Fw Uw Lw Uw2 Rw R2 F D' B Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Uw'
*3. *L U2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 D2 Bw R' Uw Fw2 L R2 Uw2 U2 L' Fw F U B2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw Uw' U2 F2 Lw Rw Bw D' U Bw' F Rw B Uw' R F' L' R Uw' U' Rw Uw Bw2 F2 Rw2 Dw' U2 Rw' B D R2 F Lw Rw2 Uw R2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw
*4. *Rw Bw' D2 F2 R B Bw L2 Lw' Rw' R' Dw2 Rw Bw2 D R B' U2 B' Uw' F2 L Bw Uw' U2 B D' B' D2 U2 Bw' Fw' R2 D R Uw L2 Lw2 R' U2 Bw D Fw2 Rw' Bw Lw2 Dw' Lw2 B U Lw' D L' Uw' Lw2 D' Dw' Uw' U' B'
*5. *D' F' Lw' D L2 Fw F' U R2 Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw D2 L2 R2 Fw2 F Rw' Dw2 U2 L' R' Fw2 F' Lw Rw' R Bw2 F' Dw' L2 R2 F' Lw2 Bw Rw2 Uw B2 L2 R2 B' F' Rw Dw' Uw' L2 Bw Fw' F' L Uw' L' D' Fw Dw Fw2 F' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 L' D' 2B2 2D2 B 2R2 2U' R 2D' 3U' B' 2U 2L 3R' R2 3U2 2U 2L' F' D2 2B 2L F 2L2 R' 3U 2F' 2R D2 2U U' B 3F 2R2 B 2B2 L2 2D2 2L R D' 2L2 3R' B2 2B L2 3R' 2F 2L2 3U' 3R2 2D 3U 3R2 B 2L2 2B2 R' B' D2 B 3U2 B 2B' 2U F2 D U' 2R 2D2 2U F2 2D' 2U2 U' F2 3R2 2R R
*2. *3F' 2F2 3R 2B2 3U F L' 2L2 R2 D2 L2 3R2 U R' F2 2D 2U U L2 2D' 3U2 2U2 2F' 2L2 2F' 2L 2U' B' 2F2 2D R B' 3F' 2F F' 3R2 B D' R' 3F' R 2D L D' 2B L' 2F2 2R D L 2L 3U 2L' 3R' 2R2 F' U2 3R2 D' 3U' B' U2 2B2 D2 2B2 R2 B 2F 3U2 3R2 2D' F' D2 F 3R2 R2 B' 3R 2F2 U
*3. *2F L B2 3F2 L' R' U2 3R2 R' 3U L' 2R' B' 2B' 3R2 D' 2U 3F 3R' D' F 2U U' 2B2 L' 2R2 B2 2F2 3U2 2L' 2R 2F 2L' 3R 2U' U' 2L 2U' 2F2 2L2 2F2 2L' D' L2 3F' D B' 2B D2 3U' L2 R2 3U2 2U 2R' 2D2 2R' U' L2 B 2B2 R 2B2 U2 2B' 3F' L 3R' 2R2 2F U2 3R' 2D 3U' U2 2F' D2 F 2R2 2U
*4. *F 2L2 F2 R2 D2 2R U R' D2 B2 2F' 2R2 2B' R' B' 2F' 2U2 R' 2D R 2D' 3F 3R' 2R U 2F2 2D 2U2 2L2 3U 2L' B' 2L 3R' 2U B 2D2 3U' 2U' R U' R 2U' 3F 2U F2 D2 2D' 2U2 L' 2R D' 3R 3U' 2F' D 2U B2 D' F' L2 2B2 F2 2L2 B' 3F 2R 3F' L' 2L2 3U' B2 F L' B' 2B 2F2 F 2R' 2B2
*5. *L2 2L' R B' 3F' D2 B' F L' 2R2 3U' 2F U' 3F' 2D R' 2U2 R' D' U2 2B2 3U2 U2 B 2F 3R R F' 2R' D' L2 B U 3R 2R' U' B' 2D 3F D2 3U' 3R 3U2 B 3R 2U' 2L2 3U' B' 2R' D' 2D 2U' B' 3F2 2R2 2F 2U2 3F2 F U 2L' 2R2 B2 2L 2F2 2U' U 2R D' 2R 2U2 U' 3F2 2F' L U2 2B2 2U 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' 3R D' 2D B' D' R' B2 2F D U2 3B2 L' B2 2L 2D 3D' 2B2 3L2 3F' 3L' 2B2 3L F R2 3U U2 2F2 L U B 2B 3U 2F2 R' 2B 3B2 2F D 3F F' 2L 2B2 L 2F' 2D 3D2 3R 2B 2U B2 3B' 3F' 2L2 2R2 F2 2L2 3D2 3B F2 3L' 3B' 2L' 3U2 2U2 L2 2D' 3U' L' 2R 2B' 3F' U B' 3B' 2L 3U' 3F2 D2 2L2 2B' 2F' F' L' 3B' 2F' F2 2U' U 2L' B' 3B' 2U L 2L2 3B 3U' 3F2 2D2 3B
*2. *3B' R2 2B R' F 3U' 2U2 2L 3L' R 2U U' B2 3F2 2L' F 2R2 3U 2B' D2 L 3F D R2 3U 2L 3B F' 2R 3B' 3F' 2F2 L' 2R 3D2 3U 3F 3U 2L 3F 3D' 3R 2R2 D 3U U' 2B2 3R' 3F' 2L' D' 2U2 3F' D 2R2 U' L' 3L2 R2 D U' 3F F 2R' R 2U' 2R' 3D L 2L' 2F2 3D2 2U2 3B D 3L2 3B2 3F' U' F 3D' 3L 2B' 3U2 2R 3F 3D' 2L2 2F' 2U' 2F L2 2F 3R2 B 2F 2R 2U' U2 3F
*3. *U' R2 2D2 2U' B2 2F2 R 3U' L2 2F' F' 3U 3L' U' 3L2 3B F' 2R D 2U' 3R' D' 2U' U2 2B 3R' 2D B2 U' B' 3D B' 3F 3U' 3L2 3D2 U' 2F F' 2L 3L 3R2 2R' R2 F' 2L2 B L' 2B' 3F 2F 2L' 3B 2L2 D2 3L' 3D' F 3U2 3B2 F2 D2 B' 2B2 F U' 2B' F2 3L2 3F 3L' 2B 2F' F 3U 2L' 3L' 2B' 2F2 3L2 B' 3B 3R' D 3U2 3R2 U L B' 2B2 3B' 3U' 2U 3R2 D 3L2 3B 2D' 2L' 3L'
*4. *B2 3B 3L' 3U2 R' 2B' 3D2 2U' 3F' 2U' 3L' 2D 3F2 L' U' 2F2 U2 B2 3B2 3F' 2F2 2D 2L' 3F' D 2D' 3D 3R2 3U2 3L' 2F' 2L' 2D' 3D2 3L' 3R B2 F 2D 2L' U 3L2 2R D2 L 3D' 3U 3F' 2R' 2D 3D U' 2F' L 3L 3R B' 2D' 3R' 2D' L2 2D 3L2 R D' 2D2 2F 2D 3B2 3F2 F' 3L2 2U' 3L' 2D 2L 3L2 3D2 3L' B2 2B2 3B 3F 2F D2 L2 2U2 2B2 L2 2D' 3U' 3B2 3F 2U2 L2 3D' U 3B 3L' 3D
*5. *3B' 2R' 3U2 3B' 3F2 L2 3L' U' 3F 2R' 3F' 2F 2D2 2R R2 B' L F2 L 2L2 3R2 F 3U 2R R2 3B2 2F2 3U2 2R2 3U2 B 2B' 2F2 D 2L2 D2 3D B2 2B' 2F 2U' 2L' D U R 3D 3B' D 3D' 2F D 2B 3B 3F' 2F' 2R' 2D2 3D' 2F2 2L 3R 3D' L 3D 3U 2L 3F' 3D' 2R2 R2 2B2 3R' F2 D' L 2B2 2D 2U' U 3F' 2L2 2D 3U2 U2 2F L2 B2 2R2 3B' 3F' R2 3U2 2B' R' F' R' 3D2 3U' 3F F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F2 R2 U' F R' F R2 
*2. *R2 F' R U2 R' F2 U R' U 
*3. *F' R' U2 F' R2 F U' F U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R D2 U2 R2 B R2 F' U L' B R 
*2. *B2 R B2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B' D' U F' L2 D' L2 R' 
*3. *F2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R B L F' U B F' U B' F' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D B' Rw' Fw2 D2 L2 Fw2 D U2 Rw U B2 F' U2 L2 B2 F2 D' Fw2 L2 R B2 Fw F U' Rw B2 Fw' F' R Uw Rw2 D2 F D2 U Rw2 R2 U
*2. *B2 L' B F' U2 B' R D' Uw' Fw' D' L Rw Fw' D2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw2 U' B L' F' U' R' Fw2 F2 R2 F Rw' R' F Uw' U2 B2 D2 Uw U2 F2 Rw
*3. *R B2 U F2 D U2 L2 Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' R' D Fw' D Fw2 L D' Uw' U' B2 F' D Uw' U B' Fw' D2 Uw2 U L' B2 L Rw' D F' U2 L Uw Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Uw U' B Fw Uw U2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw U Rw' D' Fw2 Uw U Fw L Fw2 Dw Bw Uw L R2 F' Lw2 Bw F Uw' Bw' Fw R Fw' L F U F2 D L2 Rw' Fw2 L' D Uw' U2 L2 Lw' D' F2 Dw Lw' Bw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' R B' Lw B
*2. *F2 Lw' B2 Uw2 Lw2 F Dw' B2 F D B2 D Dw2 U2 Bw' Uw' Rw Bw' Dw' L Lw2 Rw Uw2 B Bw2 Lw B2 U Rw R' Fw2 F2 U2 Lw2 Bw L' Fw U2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw' L R' Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw Fw F2 L' U Bw Fw2 L' R2 Fw2
*3. *F2 Dw2 B Lw Rw' D2 B' Bw F L U' F2 Lw' Fw U B' L' Bw' Fw L' Fw D Lw2 Bw2 D' Bw Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw Uw2 U2 L Bw D2 Fw L' B' Rw D2 Fw' U Fw F2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Bw' D L2 Uw2 Lw R' Fw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U' F' U2 F' R D' F L B L2 D' L' U2 
*2. *U2 L2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D U' R' D' B' L2 F2 R F2 D2 L' 
*3. *L2 D U2 L2 F2 U L2 R2 D R2 B U2 L' B2 F R2 U' R2 D2 B D' 
*4. *D2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B R D' U2 B' U' F' L2 D' L B2 
*5. *D' B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R D' L R' U R B' L U2 
*6. *F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 U L F L' R D' F2 L B L2 B' D' 
*7. *U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L B' D B' L R2 D F U' L' 
*8. *F2 L2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D' B' L' B F R' D' B' R' D 
*9. *D2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F L' R' D B2 U' L B R' F' L F 
*10. *F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R F U2 B F2 L2 U2 L B2 L U 
*11. *F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' D B L' U' B2 F2 L2 F L F' D' 
*12. *F2 L2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B' D F' R' U' F2 U R' U2 
*13. *L2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' R' B2 D' U' F2 R' D R F' R' 
*14. *F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B' U B2 L' B2 U R D2 B 
*15. *U2 L2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 R' D' L F' U' R B D' L R 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F' D' B F2 R B' L' F D' R2 U' 
*2. *L2 D U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L U' B' R D' R' D U' F2 U L' U 
*3. *D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' D' R' F' D' B R' B F' D2 
*4. *F2 U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F R' D' L2 D' L F' D2 F R 
*5. *B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 R F L' U F2 U' B2 D B' L2 U 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D' L U R' B2 U R' F R2 U' L' F' 
*2. *U B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F' D' L F2 L' U' L2 R B' F' U' 
*3. *R2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F' R' D' F2 D2 F' R' B2 R' U' 
*4. *D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 L R2 D' F2 L2 R D' L' F' L' D 
*5. *U R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 B' U F L D2 U2 F D2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U R' U R2 B L' R2 F2 D U 
*2. *L2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 U F2 U F R D' R B L F2 U2 L2 
*3. *B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U' F' L' R' D' B' F D' R' D2 U' 
*4. *B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 U2 R D F D' F U R 
*5. *U2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B R2 B' L F U' B R' F D' F 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R D2 F' D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R F2 R F U2 R' F U 
*3. *F2 R2 U L2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' D' B2 F D B2 L R2 U2 B 
*4. *U2 B Rw2 R' B2 D' U2 F Uw2 F R2 Fw' L Uw B Fw D U L' U' Rw2 R Uw2 B' D U2 B' L Rw' B2 L' B U' Fw2 Uw2 F' D' Uw' L2 Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R' U F' R2 F' U 
*3. *L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R F U L R' U B' R U R2 
*4. *U' L2 Rw F2 L2 Uw L2 R D U2 B F U Fw' F' Uw2 U' B D U B Fw2 L2 Rw' R' D U2 Rw2 R' D' Rw R' U Rw B2 Fw' F' U Fw Uw2
*5. *L' Fw' L' F' Lw Uw Rw Bw' L2 Lw2 Dw L' B2 U2 Lw Dw2 U' Rw' D2 F2 D2 F2 Dw B2 Bw2 R' B Fw2 L2 Fw' Dw Bw2 Uw2 B Fw Uw2 F' D' Lw2 Bw Rw2 U Lw' Fw2 D' L' Rw2 Uw2 R' D B' Bw' Uw Fw' Lw2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 D2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' L U R' U R U' R' L' U' R B l' b' 
*2. *L R L' R' U R B U B' U R' U' R L' B u l' b 
*3. *R' U L' U' R L' R U R' U' L' R B r' b 
*4. *L B' L' B L' R L U R' U L' U L R L u r l b 
*5. *L' U R L U' R' U R B U B' R' U R' r b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (1,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (-1,3) (-5,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (6,5) (0,1) (0,2) (6,5) (6,2) (-2,4)
*2. *(4,5) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,3) (-2,0) (4,3) (6,5) (6,3) (-2,5) (-3,0) (-1,3) (1,3) (0,0)
*3. *(6,-1) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (-4,3) (3,4) (6,3) (-1,3) (0,4) (0,3) (3,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (5,2) (1,4) (0,0)
*4. *(0,6) (-3,6) (0,1) (0,3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (-1,0) (-5,5) (0,2) (3,0) (3,2) (0,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,4) (0.0)
*5. *(0,3) (3,3) (0,4) (5,5) (6,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,1) (0,2) (3,0) (3,0) (5,3) (1,1) (3,4) (0,2) (0,0)

(sorry for this being so late. I had to go to Norway and didn't have time before now)


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2010)

first!!11
2x2: (2.27), 5.31, 4.16, 4.28, (5.46) => 4.58
just do this in a real comp, k?

3x3: 12.47, (9.58), (15.64), 14.25, 15.27 => 13.99
first two solves, then I had tea, ATE alot, and was lying down for the last 3 solves.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 13, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.23 (3.95) 5.13 (10.17) 5.79 => 5.72

Comment: Wow, nice scrambles. Very rarely do I get sub-6 avg of 5...

*3x3:* 19.58 (19.51) (22.24) 20.62 19.54 => 19.91

Comment: Yay, sub-20 

*4x4:* (1:29.40) (1:16.80) 1:24.54 1:27.30 1:23.90 => 1:25.25

*5x5:* 3:15.99 3:07.38 3:21.69 (3:24.56) (2:55.33) => 3:15.02

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:07.07 DNF DNF => 1:07.07

*3x3 OH:* 37.54 40.83 (33.91) 35.77 (43.57) => 38.04

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:01.72

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:29.39

*Magic: * (DNF) 1.59 1.31 (1.31) 2.35 => 1.75


----------



## Yichen (Feb 13, 2010)

i am back...

Yichen:
2x2x2: *3.70*
2.48, (1.47), 4.33, 4.29, (4.39)


3x3x3: *17.52*
17.26, (14.45), (18.75), 18.29, 17.02


4x4x4: *1:32.46*
1:32.42, (1:25.04), 1:31.00, (1:33.97), 1:33.95


3x3 OH: *37.74*
(35.39), 38.11, (41.55), 36.09, 39.03


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:01.63*


MegaMinx: *2:46.78*
2:46.42, 2:48.94, (3:05.63), (2:42.79), 2:44.98


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 13, 2010)

3x3x3 avg: (18.33), 20.99, 24.25, 26.24, (26.33) == 23.23

The average went downhill....... my standard deviation is so off = o


----------



## flee135 (Feb 13, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.25), (5.13), 5.49, 5.28, 6.12 = 5.63
I'm good enough to use CLL effectively now. Still have yet to get faster.

*3x3x3*: 14.55, (13.25), (15.36), 13.72, 14.08 = 14.12

*4x4x4*: 1:02.65, (1:00.67), (1:06.87), 1:06.75, 1:02.21 = 1:03.87

*Pyraminx*: (4.37), 6.35, 4.78, (6.43), 4.92 = 5.35

*234 Relay*: 1:31.58


----------



## JunwenYao (Feb 13, 2010)

*Junwen Yao*
SPEEDSOLVING Weekly Competition 2010-03

*2x2x2*
1. (4.83) 
2. 6.15 
3. 5.62 
4. 5.97 
5. (6.29) 
Average: 5.91
So bad.Cube:LANLAN.

*3x3x3*
1. 19.34 
2. 19.09 
3. (16.30) 
4. 19.22 
5. (22.61) 
Average: 19.22
I'm trying to slowest slove.Cube:Type F Shengen.THE CUBE IS pretty good.

*4x4x4*
1. (1:17.09) 
2. 1:16.15 
3. 1:16.45 
4. (1:01.76) PB
5. 1:13.67 
Average: 1:15.42
almost sub1min in single.Damn. I use QJ's 6cm 4x4cube and + CubeSmith Stickers.
*
2x2x2 Blindfolded*
1. 1:02.91
2. 1:18.14 
3. DNF (48.50)
Poor Cube.EastSheen by JK.Wrong Pll with last one solve.
*
3x3x3 Blindfolded*
1. 4:18.37 
2. 4:39.32 
3. DNF (6:38.77)
Normal.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
2/1 *
21:58.75(memory 14min solve 7min)
I think i need more practice.
Cube：TypeA 5（White）+TypeA 3（Black）

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
1:55.33
everypart is so slow.
2x2:LANLAN 3x3:Shengen（TypeF） 4x4:QJ

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
4:33.61
POP in 3x3x3 part.Bad.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.09), 6.22, (6.96), 5.36, 5.93 = 5.84
_Good average._

*3x3:* 15.90, 17.41, (15.71), (19.94), 17.91 = 16.77
_This is good compared to the times I've been getting today, but 19 makes me cringe >_>_

*2x2 BLD:* DNF(24.44), DNF(46.46), 14.83 = 14.83
_I fail fail fail at BLD >_> 3rd was good (easy )_


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 13, 2010)

*2x2* : (3.44), 4.82, 5.07, 4.92, (5.89) = 4.94

*3x3* : (13.12), 13.50, (15.89), 13.52, 14.06 = 13.69

*2x2 BLD* : 28.56, 28.10, 27.28+ = 27.28

*3x3 OH* : (33.13), 29.52, (25.16), 26.99, 25.54 = 27.35

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:01.89), DNF(2:04.55), 1:54.84 = 1:54.84
Phew

*4x4* : (1:03.45), (57.52), 1:02.27, 58.50, 57.89 = 59.55

*Magic* : 1.62, 1.67, (1.33), (1.70), 1.59 = 1.62

*Square-1* : 50.79, (40.44), 44.37, (59.39), 42.59 = 45.92

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:32.11
Meh.

*3x3 FMC* : 47 moves


Spoiler



F' U' R2 D2 U B2 U' F
D L' U B2 U2 L U L' D' B - 18
D2 B D' B' D L' D L B D' B' - 29
L D2 L' D' L D *L'* - 36
*z2* *R2* u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F U F' - 48
The bolded cancels into 47


So hard 

*Megaminx* : 2:38.18, (2:42.00), (2:15.37), 2:28.64, 2:35.74 = 2:34.19
Fssking megaminx, need a new one.

*3x3 Multi BLD* : 2/3 in 11:24.75
2 twisted corners... NOOOOOOOOO

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(14:40.64), 15:42.44
Messed up a setup move during centers. On the second I had to re-memo my edges, I made a mistake 

*3x3 MTS* : 1:26.09, 1:40.09, (1:43.79), (1:08.73), 1:21.25 = 1:29.14
Hard to believe its become so easy O_O

*5x5* : 4:10.13, 4:09.97, 4:20.62, (3:49.29), (4:21.82) = 4:13.57
Not lubed, not modded, Rubik's Brand


----------



## Edam (Feb 13, 2010)

*3x3* 17.83, 16.52, (18.94), (15.50), 17.13 = *17.16*
*4x4* (1:18.68), 1:25.93, (1:32.31), 1:24.27, 1:21.97 = *1:24.06*


----------



## Faz (Feb 13, 2010)

2x2: 1.72, 1.92, 4.60, 3.11, 2.58 = 2.54
Easy scrambles. 3rd one I did the wrong CLL.
3x3: 12.84, 8.74, 11.01, 9.16, 9.80 = 9.99
>_>
3x3OH: 18.09, 19.78, 22.33, 15.42, 23.38 = 20.07
lol inconsistency
2x2BLD: 10.71+, DNF(9.67), 7.48 = 7.48
Heh, easy scrambles.
5x5: 1:29.37, 1:19.05, 1:46.54, 1:13.29, 1:26.31 = 1:24.91
Lolz...
Sq-1: 23.71, 23.04, 21.48, 22.25, 25.40 = 23.00
3 had parity.
4x4: 51.23, 47.88, 39.60, 39.19, 50.59 = 46.02

Megaminx: 1:21.74, 1:06.07, 1:20.88, 1:14.53, 1:22.33 = 1:19.05
Meh.
Pyraminx: 6.13, 6.79, 5.94, 8.26, 7.45 = 6.79
Ugh.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

2x2: 3.63, 3.65, 3.44, 3.94, 2.86 = 3.57
3x3: 15.44, 13.76, 15.18, 14.91, 12.42 = 14.61
4x4: 49.71, 53.96, 51.14, 49.72, 49.51 = 50.19 PP OP OP DP OP Good considering the parities.
5x5: 1:31.75, 1:28.99, 1:34.22, 1:33.77, 1:28.82 = 1:31.51
6x6: 3:29.82, 3:15.23, 3:20.37, 2:57.09, 3:11.62 = 3:15.74
7x7: 4:53.89, 4:52.17, 4:38.27, 4:48.25, 4:43.27 = 4:47.90
2x2BLD: 17.15, 22.72, 32.65(BH!) = 17.15
3x3BLD: 1:38.02, DNS, DNS = 1:38.02
4x4BLD: 9:20.50, DNS, DNS = 9:20.50
5x5BLD: No time
MultiBLD: 4/4 18:36 I'm pretty confident with 4 cubes now.
3x3OH: 29.88, 25.65, 25.83, 26.89, 28.59 = 27.10
3x3MTS
3x3FMC: 39 moves
Magic: 1.15, 1.18, 1.47, 1.19, 1.18 = 1.18 
Master Magic: 2.71, 2.69, 3.06, 2.80, 2.96 = 2.82
2-4 relay: 1:09.42
2-5 relay: 2:57.82
Clock: 8.82, 7.72, 8.44, 8.11, 7.74 = 8.10 O_O
Square-1: 18.64, 18.38, 18.70, 23.39, 16.47 = 18.57
Pyraminx: 7.09, 6.41, 4.08, 7.04, 6.39 = 6.61
Megaminx: 1:22.36, 1:38.58, 1:17.72, 1:24.84, 1:36.05 = 1:27.75

FMC solution:

L B' L' F D' B2 D F' D' B2 L B L' B' D B L2 B' L' B L' D' U' F' D F2 D' F' R D' R2 D F B D2 B' L D U'
Explanation: 
On inverse scramble:
U D' L' B D2 B'
F' D' R2 D R'
F D F2 D' F U
D L B' L B L2
B' D' B L B' L' D (D' B2 D F D' B2 D F') L B L'


----------



## Novriil (Feb 13, 2010)

Helsinki Open '10 events:
2x2: 5.58, (4.46 NR), (10.40), 6.41, 5.95 = 5.98 NR (SD = 0.34)
Sub-6 on a comp would be nice 

3x3: 18.61, 19.27, (22.21), 21.21, (17.98) = 19.70 (SD = 1.10)
My CN isn't very good yet. All the sub-20's were with white cross and two over-20's with green.

5x5: 2:33.20, 2:28.23, (2:48.45), 2:41.60, (2:27.24 NR) = 2:34.34 NR (SD = 5.52)
Not very good but not very bad either.

3x3OH: 31.42, 32.36, 31.83, (31.31 NR), (37.04) = 31.87 NR (SD = 0.38)
That's my average PB!

3x3ft: 2:30.67, (2:56.18), (2:29.88), 2:42.23, 2:47.20 = 2:40.03 NR

3x3BLD: 

magic: 1.78, (1.43 NR), 1.44, (3.39), 1.62 = 1.61 NR (SD = 0.14)
Should have done it later.

master magic: 5.85, (7.59), 6.95, 5.03, (4.82 NR) = 5.94 NR (SD = 0.79)
WHAT!?! So bad times??

(snake): 4.67, (4.44), 4.72, (5.79), 5.37 = 4.92 (SD = 0.32)
Just woke. But I'm happy with these results.

I'll put the NR behind the times and averages that were NR-s (although not officially )

Other events:
2x2 BLDNF(10.71), 12.75, DNF(5.84) = 12.75
WOW! I just thought that I will do two first ones fast and just try to ignore the CLL mostly. and the third one to do slow and just DO IT! But when the second one (PS. I did the second scramble on the first try accidentally so I did the first scramble on the seconds time. It means that the success was with the first scramble) came I saw the easy first layer and I saw that it's going to be T perm but I didn't want to think about the OLL because I wanted to do just fast and try. And it was solved!!!  Aftre that I did the last one quickly too without worrying  But I still failed on that.

3x3 MBLD:

3x3 FM: 63 moves
It's just so boring to do it 



Spoiler



y2 U2 L2 R u' R u2 F' U F (9)
x' F' L2 U2 R U R' U' R U R' (10)
x' z U' F2 y' R' U2 R U R' U' R (9)
U' R r' U L F' L' U' R' r (9)
y' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U (12)
y' R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U (14)



Megaminx: 3:58.71, 3:57.71, (3:10.78 PB), 4:02.88, (4:06.09) = 3:59.77 (σ = 2.24)

Pyraminx: 13.05, 9.75, 10.87, (18.51), (7.99) = 11.22 (σ = 1.37)
I should practise pyraminx sometimes.

square-1: (34.36), 48.59, (2:34.39), 1:42.57, 53.51 = 1:08.22 (σ = 24.37)
:fp Started off with a PB, then it seemed like a PB avg and on the 3rd I messed up the last parity andwent to the beginning. And I still had another parity in the end. 4th was a fail too.


----------



## SebCube (Feb 13, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:10.83	
2:	00:14.70	
3:	00:08.33	
4:	00:15.33
5:	00:06.22	
Avg. 5: 00:11.08

3x3x3:
1:	00:32.81	
2:	00:33.37	
3:	00:27.66	
4:	00:30.92	
5:	00:35.84	
Avg. 5: 00:32.12

4x4x4:
1:	03:28.86	
2:	03:28.28	
3:	03:34.74	
4:	03:05.95
5:	03:16.50	
Avg. 5: 03:22.87

3x3x3 OH:
1:	02:12.01	
2:	01:29.95	
3:	01:44.34
4:	01:02.27	
5:	01:07.14	
Avg. 5: 01:31.14 

2-3-4 Relay:
04:25.32


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 13, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*Magic*: 1.46, 1.38, 1.42, 1.80, 1.43 = *1.44*
Comment: This is amazing for me. I haven't practised at all, but with a little warm up I managed a couple of sub 1.4s, even a 1.30.
*Master Magic*: 2.96, 2.81, 2.88, DNF, 3.01 = *2.95*
Comment: Much better after last weeks hideous attempt.
*3x3*: 25.15, 24.49, 26.00, 23.96, 24.51 = *24.72*
*4x4*: 1.23.29, 1.23.36, 1.29.68, 1.19.82, 1.10.49 = *1.22.16*
Comment: OLL skip on 5th, with just PLL parity for PLL. Lucky? O on first, OP on 3rd.
*5x5*: 2.29.98, 2.28.47, 2.34.46, 2.29.51, 2.30.85 = *2.30.11*
Comment: Like an idiot, got a glimpse of the timer on third, at end of reduction, and saw I was at 1.35. Lost concentration from then on.
*6x6*: 5.02.71, 5.04.83, 4.38.38, 4.57.86, 4.59.83 = *5.00.13*
Comment: How close to sub 5?
*7x7*: 7.37.36, 7.55.81, 7.32.89, 8.05.63, DNS = *7.52.93*
Comment: I may do the 5th in a while. My average is only good because I got a counting good solve again.
*2-4 Relay*: *1:55.49*
*2-5 Relay*: *4.52.65*
*Clock*: 16.72, 15.99, 17.21, 16.29, 15.82 = *16.33*
*Pyraminx*: 14.99, 16.13, 15.66, 13.71, 17.32 = *15.59*
*Square1*: 50.63, 58.57, 53.07, 42.47, DNS = *54.09*
Comment: The laws of averages said that the 5th would give me parity, so I DNS.
*Megaminx*: 3.29.75, 3.16.41, 3.12.28, 2.57.04, 3.15.77 = *3.14.82*
Comment: OLL skip on 4th. I've never had that before. PBavg I'm sure.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 13, 2010)

3x3:
17.54, 19.70, 17.47, 19.45, 17.71=18.23
Meh,average

4x4:
1:39.18, 1:30.08, 1:40.88, 1:33.39, 1:29.26=1:34.22
Inconsistency much?


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 13, 2010)

3x3
11.67, 12.64, 12.27, 11.59, 10.66 =11.84

i fail.

BTW, i am on vacation and i only have a 3x3, so this time i can't take part in the 2x2 competition ^_^

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

2x2
2.11, 1.87, 3.46, 3.00, 3.01 =2.70

i'm back...
mainly uses LBL lol
and for the second one i use CLL (i use CLL only for T case )


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 13, 2010)

2x2: 2.68, 1.55, 2.53, 2.95, 2.06 = 2.42 - What the hell? So easy. Got my LanLan 
3x3: 11.48, 13.12, 10.09, 10.73, 11.23 = 11.15 - Nice! 
4x4: 45.69, 55.27, 43.33, 54.71, 46.84 = 49.08
5x5: 1:44.03, 1:37.56, 1:44.18, 1:34.27, 1:35.90 = 1:39.16
6x6: 3:22.32, 3:04.32, 3:09.45, 3:29.43, 3:25.19 = 3:18.99
7x7: 5:14.97, 5:04.26, 5:05.34, 5:16.54, 4:54.36 = 5:08.19
2x2 BLD: 16.34, DNF, 15.21 = 15.21
3x3 BLD: 2:16.68, DNF(2:08.80), 2:05.41 = 2:05.41
4x4 BLD: 18:01, DNS, DNS = 18:01
Multi BLD: 3/3 14:43 - PB 
3x3 WF: 2:05.13, 2:13.09, 2:00.03, 2:02.88, 1:44.60 = 2:02.68
3x3 OH: 18.24, 23.87, 20.02, 28.79, 14.89 = 20.71 - first was a PLL skip last was an OLL skip.
3x3 MTS: 1:21.04, 1:11.23, 1:09.54, 1:00.45, 1:13.45 = 1:11.41
2-4 relay: 1:15.20
2-5 relay: 3:04.33
Magic: 1.43, 1.29, 1.44, 1.45, DNF = 1.44
Master Magic: 4.20, 3.89, 4.13, 3.87, 4.02 = 4.01
Clock: 9.29, 10.20, DNF, 10.38, 10.58 = 10.39
Megaminx: 1:03.92, 1:04.22, 1:04.63, 1:00.02, 59.72 = 1:02.72
Pyraminx: 4.35, 6.03, 7.11, 5.58, 4.35 = 5.32
Square-1: 20.13, 14.38, 30.50, 22.12, 17.64 = 19.96


3x3 FMC: 37

Scramble: F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R D2 F' D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D 
Solution: B' U B' R' D R' z F U2 F' U R U R' U L U L' R' U' R y' L' U L R U' R' U R U R2 U L U' R U L' U (37)

Cross: B' U B' R' D R' (6)
F2L#1: z F U2 F' U R U R' (13)
F2L#2: U L U L' R' U' R (20)
F2L#3: y' L' U L (23)
F2L#4: R U' R' U R U R' (30)
LL: R' U L U' R U L' U (38)

1 move cancels. Found this in 10 minutes. I was just doing solves untill I got lucky pretty much.. Not that fun, just wanted to get it done.


----------



## schimpler (Feb 13, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.75, 5.33, 4.20, 5.34, 5.52 = *5.14*
*3x3: *15.39, 16.33, 16.98, 14.56, 13.70 = *15.43*
*4x4:* 59.94, 1:05.26, 1:09.95, 1:07.38, 1:19.41 = *1:07.53*
All solves had OLL parity and 4 PLL parity, I always have bad luck on 4x4^^(it isn't really funny)
*5x5:* 2:18.74, 2:03.25, 2:08.41, 2:18.05, 2:11.81 = *2:12.76*
*Magic:* 1.80, 1.74, 2.09, 6.30, 2.16 = *2.02*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 13, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (11.87), 13.25, 12.74, (17.03), 16.76 = *14.25*
*3x3x3:* 41.96, (38.29), 41.27, (48.54), 45.07 = *42.77*
*4x4x4:* 2:43.81, (2:12.75), 2:30.74, (2:48.84), 2:35.40 = *2:36.65*
*5x5x5:* (5:19.12), 3:57.35, (3:51.65), 4:09.65, 4:23.97 = *4:10.32*
*6x6x6:* 8:04.76, (7:32.11), (8:25.19), 8:21.30, 8:17.06 = *8:14.37*
*7x7x7:* (11:09.83), 11:51.65, 11:13.69, 12:20.22, (12:29.43) = *11:48.52*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF (10/12 edges - started with flipped piece in buffer position - I tried to flip it but it flipped the next piece too!), DNF (12/12 edges in 6:13.97 - about 3 mins memo ), DNF (corners-only fail!) = *DNF*
(I think I'm getting the hang of edges and I've finally started understanding corners - I only recently realised that the colour-pair corners are clockwise from the same colour-pair edges  )
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:26.89, 1:22.75, 1:10.58, (2:18.60), (1:09.81) = *1:20.07*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:03.99*
(a series of unfortunate events)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:18.89*
(messed up my edge parity fix on the 5x5  )
*Magic:* (2.05), 2.61, 2.96, (3.46), 2.51 = *2.69*
(scared of breaking it!)
*Master Magic:* 9.89, (13.08), 12.46, 11.03, (8.71) = *11.13*
(already missing strings - on last legs!)
*Clock:* 24.80, 25.51, (21.68), 23.96, (27.84) = *24.76*
*MegaMinx:* 4:22.91, (4:08.31+), 4:10.64+, (4:50.13), 4:33.09 = *4:22.21*
*PyraMinx:* (14.95), 17.40, 15.36, 21.23, (21.56) = *18.00*
*Square-1:* 3:01.74, 2:04.40, (3:29.27), 3:04.48+, (1:01.31) = *2:43.54*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2010)

2x2: (3.37), 3.43, 4.77, (7.17), 6.02 = *4.74*
3x3: 13.93, 13.59, (11.89), (15.87), 15.50 = *14.34*
4x4: (1:20.63), (51.76), 1:01.60, 1:14.74, 56.90 = *1:04.41*
5x5: 2:09.78, (2:18.09), (1:56.02), 2:04.94, 2:04.33 = *2:06.35*
6x6: 5:48.72, (6:15.58), 4:56.88, 6:05.71, (4:53.28) = *5:37.10*
Pyra: (8.11), (13.73), 8.24, 10.05, 10.95 = *9.74*
Magic: 1.19, 1.21, (1.31), 1.19, (1.13) = *1.20*
3x3 OH: (21.96), 30.24, (35.71), 25.55, 32.52 = *29.43*
2x2BLD: 30.94, 46.67, DNF = *30.94*
3x3BLD: DNF, 2:21.33, 1:59.13 = *1:59.13*
MultiBLD: *4/4 in 28:23.14*
4x4BLD: DNF, DNF, 17:28.89 = *17:28.89*


----------



## jave (Feb 13, 2010)

No warm up. Would that make a difference?

*2x2x2: 10.78*
9.08 -- PLL skip
11.39 -- wrong OLL :fp
(8.27)
11.87 -- :fp screwed First layer; PLL skip
(12.44) -- panic. LOL
Comments: 2x2x2 is incredibly fun although I'm no good at it. Is it me, or is there something 'funny' about the scrambles? :confused:

*3x3x3: 28.14*
26.93
(31.40) -- :fp
27.93
29.57
(26.48)

*4x4x4: 1:50.26*
(2:07.89) [O]
(1:43.44) [O]
1:46.14 [P]
1:58.17 [P]
1:46.47 [DP]
Comments: I'm happy with this, besides the 1:58 solve. That one just ruined the average of 5. 

*3x3x3 OH: 1:02.33*
1:01.76
(54.02)
1:04.34
1:00.88
(1:21.34)
Comments: Haha. I guess I'm pretty consistent with OH. Every week it's 3 consistent times, plus one abnormally fast and one abnormally slow.

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:43.94*
444 - 2:07.xx (~2:07)
333- 2:32.xx (~25sec)
222 - 2:43.94 (~11sec)
PLL skip for 222

*Pyraminx: 23.04*
22.88
(30.11)
19.89
26.35 -- Eeek my timer didn't stop, it's actually +3 secs to actual time
(15.37)
Comments: Borrowed my friend's pyraminx hehe. Insane inconsistency. It's been two months since I last solved a pyraminx. I used to avg about 15-17 secs. I've deteriorated so much.  LOL this sucks.

*Sq-1: 2:15.42*
2:10.90
2:20.85
2:14.51
(1:20.01)
(2:38.50)
Comments: First time joining this event in the forum competitions. I usually solve in less than 2 minutes though. :/ Hope it's still not too late to join.

BTW, Happy Chinese/Lunar New Year to all who celebrate.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 13, 2010)

2x2: 4.86, 6.89, 6.33, 4.64, 6.44 = 5.88
Nice

3x3: 21.50, 19.14, 18.20, 19.02, 21.84 = 19.89
Should be much faster

5x5: 2:22.04, 2:42.55, 2:33.33, 2:08.96, 2:43.75 = 2:32.64
Happy with the 2:08
Not happy with the average though

2x2 BLD: DNF DNF 45.52
That last scramble was very nice

Megaminx2:25.55), 2:12.72, 2:02.52, 1:58.72, (1:54.15) = 2:04.65
Ive been meaning to get a sub-2 solve for weeks

3x3 OH: 1:01.36, (1:08.01), (47.84), 49.09, 1:05.43 = 58.63
I dont think ive ever done a OH average of 5 before. PLL sip on the third, PB


----------



## Baian Liu (Feb 13, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 2.59, 2.79, (2.53), (4.29), 3.78 = 3.05
*3x3x3:* (21.20), 18.53, 20.08, (17.13), 17.24 = 18.62
*2x2x2 BLD:* 29.23, 51.76+, 18.61 = 18.61
*3x3x3 BLD:* 8:59.87, DNS, DNS = 8:59.87
*Clock: * 22.40, (23.79), (13.51), 21.87, 14.65 = 19.64
*Megaminx: * (3:29.45), (4:30.05), 4:06.85, 4:06.01, 4:21.83 = 4:11.56
*Pyraminx:* (25.04), 24.77, (12.50), 22.67, 14.15 = 20.53


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 13, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.42 4.72 (4.19) 4.26 (4.82) = 4.47
finally fixed my ES, consistency ftw
*3x3*: (16.81) 13.60 14.33 14.67 14.95 = 14.65
*Pyraminx*: 6.20 5.67 6.13 6.57 5.41 = 6.00
quite fail
*OH*: 32.59 37.43 22.97 30.17 23.69 = 28.82
two non-lucky sub-25s save the day
*3x3 MTS*: 3:42.92 5:30.13 4:08.78 3:28.85 3:16.80 = 3:46.85
lol last place for sure


----------



## Lumej (Feb 13, 2010)

Lumej

*3x3:* 25.16, 24.64, (27.35), 23.23, (22.15) = 24.34
*3x3oh: *(1:13.47), 1:05.60, (1:03.88), 1:04.62, 1:09.67 = 1:06.63
*2x2:* (5.18), 11.56, 9.00, 14.84, (15.38) = 11.80
*2345:* 6:51.43
*234:* 2:55.69
*5x5:* 3:44.93, 3:46.59, 3:46.22, (3:53.31), (3:11.33) = 3:45.91
_PB-single =)_
*4x4:* (1:47.06), (2:12.91), 1:59.38, 2:00.43, 1:50.52 = 1:56.78
*Sq-1:* 1:12.03, 1:26.34, 2:41.84, (3:43.41), (1:06.33) = 1:46.74
_I screwed up Parity on the 4th one and the last one is a single-PB..._
*Magic:* (1.94), (4.02), 2.05, 1.97, 2.11 = 2.04


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 14, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.16), (1.94), 2.75, 2.46, 2.69 = *2.63*
*3x3:* 9.04, (10.24), 9.37, 8.92, (8.36) = *9.11*
*4x4:* 43.91, (50.48), 44.23, (42.47), 47.30 =*45.15*
*5x5:* 91:34.24), (1:26.82), 1:28.22, 1:26.94, 1:26.90 = *1:27.35*
*6X6:* (2:49.91), 2:54.91, (2:54.93), 2:50.06, 2:53.45 = *2:51.81*
*7X7:* 4:58.50, 4:52.34, 4:54.46, (5:01.32), (4:49.88) = *4:55.13*
*2X2BLD:* 12.07, DNF, 15.31+ = *12.07*
*3X3BLD:* 2:15.32, DNF, 2:45.67 = *2:15.32*
*3X3OH:* 21.32, (20.63), 22.78, (23.68), 21.62 = *21.92*
*3X3MTS:* 39.96, 50.54, 46.67, 48.98, 50.70 = *48.73*
*2-4:* *1:05.38 *
*2-5:* *2:37.65 *
*Magic:* (1.10), (1.34), 1.25, 1.25, 1.17 = *1.22*
*Mmagic:* (4.34), 4.67, 5.01, (DNF), 4.40 = *4.69*
*Clock:* *(15.50), 12.07, (10.24), 11.56, 10.57 = 11.40
Megaminx: 1:38.02, 1:38.97, 1:35.92, (1:31.74), (1:39.45) = 1:37.64
Pyraminx: (6.52), (5.26), 5.93, 6.28, 5.89 = 6.03
Sq1: (24.22), 22.26, (15.35), (16.69), 17.89 = 18.94
3X3FMC:39, 
(z2) L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B F' U' F' (9) 
(y2) U F2 U R' F R (6)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' 8)
(y') L' U' L U2 L F' L' F (8) 
U R U' L' U R' U' L (8)*


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> *2x2:* (3.16), (1.94), 2.75, 2.46, 2.69 =
> *3x3:* 9.04, (10.24), 9.37, 8.92, (8.36) =
> *4x4:* 43.91, (50.48), 44.23, (42.47), 47.30 =



Mats you have joined us! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joey (Feb 14, 2010)

Eh wait, Mats already was here :s


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 14, 2010)

joey said:


> Eh wait, Mats already was here :s


I was here before too, but I made a new account because I hate it when I search Mats Valk on google, I find a lot of hits of posts from me on speedsolving. So I made a new account.


----------



## joey (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure why that is a bad thing.. but okay 

(they could have just changed your name to Mvcuber too )


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 14, 2010)

joey said:


> Not sure why that is a bad thing.. but okay
> 
> (they could have just changed your name to Mvcuber too )



But then you have too pay


----------



## guusrs (Feb 14, 2010)

fmc: F' R' F' R F' B U2 F2 U D2 B L' B' L' D F2 D' B' D F2 D' R D F U2 (*25*)

explanation: 
for inverse scramble, use premoves [F2 B']
2x2x3: U2 F' D' R' B L B L B' D2 (10)
all but 3 corners: U' F2 U2 B' F R' F R B F' (20)
undo premove: F B' (19)
invert the whole thing: F' R' F' R F' B U2 F2 U D2 B L' B' L'.B' R D F U2
and at the dot insert D F2 D' B' D F2 D' B to solve corners, 2 moves cancel
Nice training result for Benelux open!

Gus


----------



## pjk (Feb 14, 2010)

*4x4:* 1:03.50[op], 1:04.35[op], (51.95), 56.69[p], (1:07.41) => *1:01.51* 
Last solve should have been sub-50, but dropped the cube.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2010)

3x3 : 16.32, (17.86), (14.51), 16.92, 17.02 => 16.75


3x3 OH : 31.10, (41.74), 33.53, (30.07), 32.55=>32.39

3x3 Blindfolded(BLD) : 6:05.53, DNF(5:53.50), DNF(6:12.09)=> 6:05.53

2x2 : (4.08), 5.97, 4.75, (5.99), 4.24 => 4.99
Good for me 

4x4: (1:22.59), (1:37.69), 1:31.62, 1:23.89, 1:35.67=> 1.30.32

Pyraminx: 10.61, 12.12, 12.62, (14.93), (9.40) =>11.78
Omg..fail..haven't played with these in awhile


2~3~4 Relay: 2.08.28
.............


----------



## mande (Feb 14, 2010)

3x3: 25.23, (21.85), 24.27, 25.74, (28.29) = 25.08
Comment: LOL, I should wait for my finger to heal i guess...

3x3 OH: 41.94, (DNF), 43.72, (34.41), 36.14 = 40.60
Comment: First time I'm doing OH in a long time, so this is fair I guess.

3x3 BLD: DNF (3:57), 2:29.34, DNF(3:15) = 2:29.34
Comment: I tried using M2 on the first solve, off by 2 flipped edges. 3rd solve was off by a 3 cycle of edges.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 14, 2010)

2x2: 2.79, 2.78, (2.70), 3.11, (3.20) = 2.89
good avg, but my cube always locks up on y perm 
2x2bld: 19.28, DNF, DNF = 19.28


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Feb 14, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.29, (3.54), 5.95, 5.75, (6.63) 
Average= 5.66
Comments: Sub-6 is great for me! Regardless, nothing over 7 is even more impressive. 

*3x3:* 26.75, 26.67, (32.20), 21.72, (21.07)
Average= 25.05
Comments: Strong finish after the 32.

*4x4:* (1:33.82), 1:40.82, 1:39.11, (1:53.49), 1:41.31
Average: 1:40.41
Comments: Well, .04 off my PB average, and .08 off my single PB, so pretty good average, I'd say. 

More to come later, hopefully.


----------



## Escher (Feb 14, 2010)

2x2: (2.11), 2.54, 2.67, (3.48), 2.30 = 2.50
_easy FLs, good cases._

3x3: (11.37), (9.70), 10.42, 10.69, 10.03 = 10.38
_pretty good, I'm very warmed up though._


----------



## Laura O (Feb 14, 2010)

*2x2*: 13.95, 8.74, 13.22, 10.27, 9.30 = 10.93
*3x3*: 38.22, 36.67, 36.33, 37.08, 34.17 = 36.69
*4x4*: 2:33.47, 2:43.72, 2:56.16, 3:03.16, 3:29.61 = 2:54.35
*Clock*: 9.21, 11.52, 9.13, 9.18, 9.50 = 9.30
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 4:06.78


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

2x2= (5.64), 8.11, 8.08, (10.31), 8.83= 8.34
\


----------



## wrathofmobius (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, am I a n00b here.
*3x3*:1:46:94, 1:18:86, 1:11:70, 1:12:68, 1:34:88 = 1:25:01
Can someone link me to a better solution to the layer solution? I am interested in F2L but can't find a good tutorial.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 15, 2010)

2x2: 8.75, (9.86), (7.17), 8.56, 8.96 = 8.76

3x3: (34.27), 26.46, 28.71, (24.96), 25.99 = 27.05

3x3 OH: 1:15.46, (55.74), 1:00.20, (1:20.32), 1:03.67 = 1:06.45 (new pb single and avg)

4x4: 2:00.06, 1:58.85, (1:51.09), (2:16.76), 1:58.63 = 1:59.18

5x5: (5:03.38), 4:41.56, 4:38.53, 4:33.19, (4:25.22) = 4:37.76 (my 1st 5x5 avg5. They kept getting better. this made me want to replace my ES)

6x6: 10:45.54, 12:54.85, (14:35.58), 11:15.65, (10:36.69) = 11:38.68 (also my first 6x6 avg. it popped 3 times in the 14 min solve and 2 in the 12 min)

Magic: 3.14, 2.86, (3.41), 2.82, (2.10) = 2.94

2x2-4x4 Relay: 2:42.32

2x2-5x5 Relay: 7:32.25 

2x2 BLD: 21.54 (+2), DNF, 22.16 (+2) (I don't know how to to BLD, I just tried to memo as best I could and I managed to do it 2 out of 3 times, but I could never follow how the last layer came out)


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

wrathofmobius said:


> Wow, am I a n00b here.
> *3x3*:1:46:94, 1:18:86, 1:11:70, 1:12:68, 1:34:88 = 1:25:01
> Can someone link me to a better solution to the layer solution? I am interested in F2L but can't find a good tutorial.



Sorry not going to link, but Badmephisto for both questions, and if that doesn't work, monkeydude1313 's is supposed to be good, though I haven't watched his. They're both youtube usernames.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 15, 2010)

3x3: 13.59, 14.17, 14.56, 12.04, 12.98
A few solves were disappointing. Good single.

3x3 OH: 26.08, 24.50, 23.35, 27.16, 26.13
Really friendly LLs

3x3 BLD: 1:26.33, 1:44.01, 1:32.85
Really nice times this week


----------



## PeterV (Feb 15, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (5.29), 6.76, 7.05, 7.93, (8.59) = *7.25 avg.*

3x3x3: 28.08, 27.81, (27.05), (32.00), 29.56 = *28.48 avg.*


----------



## aronpm (Feb 16, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (20.47), 17.86, 18.30, 20.22, (17.00) = 18.79
Comment: Lame first and fourth solves. At least I finally got sub-20 in the weekly comp.
*4x4x4*: 1:39.09, 2:02.63, DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
Comment: I hate OLL parity.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:46.96), DNF, DNF = DNF
Comment: First DNF was two flipped edges. Last two were fail memo.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 0/4 = DNF in 24:12.75
Comment: Most errors were twisted edges. 14:40 memo. I'm still getting the hang of R2 (which I'm using until I learn a better method).


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 16, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (30.27), 26.53, 30.16, 34.64, (24.26) = 28.98
Comment: I hate my cube on so many levels.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 16, 2010)

3x3
16.57
16.63, (17.76), 15.70, (15.20), 17.38
Comment: Not too good.


----------



## sutty17 (Feb 16, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 8.30 (11.23) (6.87) 8.39 9.37 = 8.69
*3x3x3:* 21.52 21.78 23.01 (18.53) (25.68) = 22.10
*4x4x4:* 1:20.53 (1:51.72) 1:43.89 1:31.71 (1:20.40) = 1:32.04
*5x5x5:* (3:15.81) 3:15.73 3:03.78 (2:25.94) 3:12.32 = 3:10.61
*3x3x3 OH:* 56.18 1:01.77 1:00.02 (47.94) (1:03.41) = 59.32
*Magic: *(1.50) 1.39 1.38 1.35 (1.32) = 1.37
*Pyraminx:* 12.98 10.35 13.54 (14.06) (7.29) = 12.29


----------



## RyanO (Feb 17, 2010)

Pyraminx: (11.70), 8.83, 9.61, 10.53+, (8.36) = 9.66
darn +2's ugh.
2x2: 5.45, (5.42), 7.89, 14.74, (22.64+) = 9.36
Well, at least I'm consistent.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Feb 17, 2010)

222: 3.91, 3.93, 4.05, 5.50, 4.93 = 4.30


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 17, 2010)

*2x2x2: 7.29*
7.31, 6.76, (6.70), (8.50), 7.81

*3x3x3: 22.07*
23.35, (23.37), 19.82, (18.05), 23.04

*2x2x2 BLD: 2:17.23*
2:59.89 [1:31.41+1:28.48], 3:14.66 [1:58.62+1:16.04], 2:17.23 [1:02.78+1:14.45]
Not bad this week, full success and 2sec off my PB  ... now for another go at 3x3  ...

*3x3x3 BLD:*
1. DNF[15:02.43+7:05.43, 6 pieces out - suspect problem with execution]
2. DNS (yet)
3. DNF [12:54.94+7:57.09, 4 corners out - v-frustrating ]

*3x3x3 FMC: 40 moves*
Solution:
2x2x3: L U D B2 F L' U2 B' L' D2 L2 (11/11)
Expand + build pairs: U R F R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 (11/22)
Leave 3 corners: B U' R U R' B' F R F' R' (10/32)
Niklas: R2 F' L' F R' F' L F R' (9/41)
Minus 1 cancellation = 40
I had a go at searching for an insertion for the final 3 corners, but not really sure what I'm doing. Can anyone explain how to search for them, and how to use stickers etc??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*MegaMinx:* 3:06.88, 2:54.02, 3:00.65, 3:17.78, 3:29.38 = *3:08.44*
Comment: Not bad for not having practiced since the beginning of the year, I guess.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 27.41, 38.94, DNF [36.40] = *27.41*
Comment: On the third one, I was off by 3 pieces; I went the wrong direction on one algorithm.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:12.38, 2:09.63, 1:50.78 = *1:50.78*
Comment: Slow, but hey, at least they were all successful.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:09.70 [3:20], 7:33.44 [4:14], DNF [7:01.12, 3:24] = *7:09.70*
Comment: Wow, nice speed this week! Second one was really easy, but I messed up memorizing and had to rememorize some wings. Execution on the second one was sub-3:20 - possibly my fastest execution ever. Third one was off by 5 centers; I don't know exactly where I went wrong on them.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 19:16.68 [11:20], 16:36.44 [8:51], DNF [15:16.95, 8:15] = *16:36.44*
Comment: Aww, third one was fast enough to be sub-WR. Reorient on first one went from 6 to 13 centers solved; reorient on second one went from 5 to 10. On the first one, I couldn't find a mistake in the wing memo, which is why it took me so long to memorize. I still have this problem way too often. On the third one, I missed by just 2 + centers; I did the commutator the wrong direction - my memorization was perfect. The third one didn't need reorienting.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/4 = 0 points, 16:41.24* [10:21]
Comment: Third cube was off by parity; fourth cube was pretty scrambled, and I don't know why. It seems like I just can't go this fast on multi. If I take 20 minutes for 4 cubes, I can do it reasonably comfortably, but if I try to go faster, I either make big mistakes or have memory failure on execution, or both. So disappointing.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [34:06.63, 16:53], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 13 obliques, 2 inner X centers, 8 outer X centers, 8 inner wings, 12 outer wings, and 4 corners. A lot of it was due to a missed U turn somewhere. So sad; I really expected to have it solved when I finished.
*7x7x7:* DNF [58:18.25, 31:03], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 inner + centers. I had a terrible time getting the memorization to stick for some reason. I refreshed memory twice, and it still wasn't very secure. I'm pretty sure my mistake was execution, not memorization.
*Magic:* 3.94 [+2], 1.88, 1.81, 4.93, 4.33 [+2] = *3.38*
Comment: Wow, complete failure due to +2's.
*Master Magic:* 4.75, 4.46, 11.03, 5.31, 4.28 = *4.84*
*Pyraminx:* 1:37.27, DNF [1:33.93], DNF [1:02.05], DNF [2:16.19], DNF [46.46] = *DNF*
Comment: Bad again. I think I really need to practice a bit to get my accuracy back.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 17, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.52) 3.52 6.88 6.94 (7.94) = *5.77*
_Wow. Nice scrambles. First solve was full step!_
*3x3:* 26.40 25.18 (DNF) 26.94 (19.56) = *26.17*
_First use of a2. It locked so much, and popped twice. I was on PLL at 11 seconds when it popped. FMCL._
*4x4:* 1:59.61 1:59.40 (2:26.38) 2:08.25 (1:30.11) = *2:02.42*
_Pb. First solve 1:04 redux. *5th, had OLL skip with OLL parity, so did pure alg, then had PLL skip with PLL parity. So basically an LL skip, but with triple parity.* Wow._
*2x2BLD:* DNF DNF 21.81 = 21.81
_First two were rushed, so I went a bit slow on the 3rd one. (still had awesome time, though credit goes to the scramble )_
*3x3OH:* 38.84 51.00 DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*
_Will do rest later tonight. First solve is my second best solve. My pb 37.xy._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay:* *2:37.13*
_Yeah, good._
*Clock:* 19.38 (17.05) 17.33 (20.41) 19.30 = *18.67*
_BLEH!_
*PyraMinx:* (8.86) 9.88 12.25 (14.84) 9.59 = *10.57*
_Don't know the average, but it looks sub 10.50  Edit: Just was _
*WF:* 4:11.34 (3:35.47+) 4:15.25 (7:28.48) 4:12.31 = *4:12.97*
_Only one algo forget._

Do I have to work out the averages, or are they worked out automatically?


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.16 , 8.22 , (6.41) , 7.41 , (11.56) = 7.60
3x3x3: (16.09) , 16.65 , 16.83 , 17.08 , (32.66) = 16.85
4x4x4: (1:11.43) , 1:03.78 , 1:02.47 , (1:02.43) , 1:06.56 = 1:04.27
5x5x5: (2:42.40) , 2:34.44 , 2:29.16 , 2:29.03 , (2:23.58) = 2:30.88
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , 42.27 = 42.27
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 4:38.78 , DNF , DNF = 4:38.78
3x3x3 One Handed: (34.27) , 44.19 , 50.18 , 45.72 , (DNF) = 46.70
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 2:57.09 , 2:03.13 , (1:47.06) , 3:06.50 , (DNF) = 2:42.24
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:27.66
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:10.07 
Magic: 1.63 , (2.88) , 1.78 , (1.56) , 2.40 = 1.94
Clock : (54.33) , 40.03 , 52.84 , (36.16) , 54.22 = 49.07
MegaMinx : 6:00.93 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
PyraMinx: 13.21 , 25.63 , (11.68) , (26.84) , 16.40 = 18.41


----------



## peedu (Feb 17, 2010)

3x3x3: (38.92), 34.08, (30.22), 34.17, 32.27 = 33.51

If I have time, I'll do BLD also.

Peedu


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2010)

Really can't be bothered to compete in any thing else but 3x3x3 right now, so...

1. 39.18

2. 34.68

3. (41.26)

4. 25.78

5. (22.56)

Average 3 of 5: 33.21

Yay.


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 17, 2010)

Matteo Colombo
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 1:54.156, 2:03.828, 1:50.625 = 1:50.625


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 17, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 14.86 14.38 12.61 34.63 17.88 = *15.71* +
*3x3:* 41.05 41.30 55.14 37.56 46.90 = *43.08* good
*4x4:* 2:44.68 3:34.85 3:55.00 3:37.62 3:10.04 = *3:27.50* nah
*5x5:* 7:27.09 7:07.10 8:14.54 7:25.63 8:01.70 = *7:38.14* nah
*2-4Rel: 4:53.90* bad 4x4

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 29.72 40.89 dnf = *29.72* sub-30 is good
*3x3BLD:* 2:33.90 2:38.18 2:21.61 = *2:21.61*
I say exactly as Mike, oh so slow, but at least all three were ok.
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 10:30 +2 = *10:30* safe
I don't understand how I got +2 on the last. I ended up with a F2 extra,
I just cannot figure out when I did that and how it did not affect the final
outcome more.
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf 22:50 = *22:50* good, a PB.

*Multi:* 6/7 = *5* in 59:34 
(thin margin here, had a long recall pause at the last cube)
One cube was 50% messed up.

@Mike: how on earth can you deduce that a missing U move can cause all 
that was wrong with the 6x6? I sometimes have a problem reconstructing
the errors I do even when I film the solves


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Mike: how on earth?



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Mike: how on earth can you deduct that a missing U move can cause all
> that was wrong with the 6x6? I sometimes have a problem reconstructing
> the errors I do even when I film the solves



Actually, I'm pretty sure it wasn't all that was wrong - I just think that most of it was accounted for by that U move. It's simple enough. First, I looked at the corners. The corners were crisscrossed. But since I did a parity fix, I had to mentally undo that. After undoing the parity, a U turn put the corners back such that all it needed was a parity fix. So apparently my missing a U turn accounted for the corners.

After realizing I had a U turn off, it's simple enough to realize that all the pieces that were in that top layer probably went to the wrong places, which can account for up to 8 inner wings, 8 outer wings, 8 obliques, 4 inner X pieces, and 4 outer X pieces. A few of those could have been correct due to the pieces being interchangeable. Anything beyond that is probably due to something else (which is why I say that isn't all that was wrong - it was just most of it). Also, I noticed that most of the pieces in the U layer were actually correct (other than the corners). That's actually what you'd expect - the pieces outside that layer that were moving to that layer would go to the correct places, but the pieces in the layer would go to the wrong places.

Note that if you really want to be careful about it, you can trace the pieces and see if that explanation actually works. For a while, I always did that on my postmortems, but I often don't bother these days - I've gotten too lazy about it.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 18, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 9.80*
(8.36), 9.53, (17.37), 9.46, 10.42

_Comments: Pretty good, applied the wrong pbl on the 3rd one._

*3x3x3: Avg = 21.11*
21.48, 22.13, (24.43), (19.19), 19.73

_Comments:
Solve 2: Pop 
Solve 3: Paired up wrong pieces in F2L
As for overall, nicely done.
_
*4x4x4: Avg = 3:58.23*
3:50.05, 3:59.30, 5:33.84, 4:05.35[both paritys], 3:10.19[OLL parity]

_Comments:
The very first time entered in the 4x4 event.
As you can see my times vary quite significantly. The first 3 had no parity, on the third I don't know how many times I messed up the reduction phase._

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay = 4:24.85*

Comments: That was bad considering I could of saved at least a minute on the 4x4, I kept on messing up the last edges I was trying to pair up. 

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 57.03*
52.78, (DNF), 56.36, (51.16), 1:01.97

_Comments:
Solve 1: Applied T perm instead of R.
Solve 2: OH amnesia with the faster V perm I recently learnt.
I think I'm starting to get used to my left hand._

*FMC: 56 moves*
Cross: z2 R U' F B R U F' U (8 moves)
F2L #1: y z2 U' L' U L (4 moves)
F2L #2: U F' U F U R' U R (8 moves)
F2L #3: U R U' R' U' B' U B (8 moves)
F2L #4: U' F' U F U2 F' U (7 moves) 
OLL (P shape): y' U' F U R U' R' F' R (8 moves)
PLL (G perm): R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' (13 moves)

_Comments: I couldn't see any short cuts during that F2L._


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: 5.11
5.09, 5.44, 4.34, 5.54, 4.81
Comments: Good for me

3x3: 19.84
22.95, 18.66, 18.10, 20.20, 20.67
Comments: Finally sub-20.

4x4: 1:33.24
1:35.62(DP) 1:40.76(DP) 1:34.94(DP) 1:29.17(OP) 1:25.18(NP)
Comments: feel bad, for 3 double-parity.

5x5: 2:43.36
2:46.48, 2:56.06, 2:41.08, 2:42.53, 2:30.24
Comments: still using my ES

6x6: 6:04.74
6:38.48(PP) 5:53.63(DP) 6:25.14(PP) 5:55.46(OP) 5:05.34(NP)
Comments: new YJ 6x6. single PB

7x7: 7:57.13
9:03.47, 7:37.69, 7:57.73, 8:15.98, 7:04.41
Comments: single PB again, last solve again.

2x2 BLD: 45.47
DNF, 45.47, 50.13
Comments: 3x3BLD method.

3x3 BLD: 2:48.70
DNF, DNF, 2:48.70
Comments: first 2 DNF's were around 2min.

3x3 OH: 1:06.47
1:46.80, 58.97, 57.91, 1:11.30, 1:09.13
Comments: I hate OH.

3x3MTS: 1:39.34
1:57.62, 1:41.44, 1:25.15, 1:18.30, 1:51.43
Comments: I nearly forgot how to do LL.

234 Relay: 1:57.62

2345 Relay: 4:48.43

3x3 MultiBLD: 3/4(2 pts), 25:48
Comments: forgot the edge perm of the last cube.

Pyraminx: 13.41
10.10, 15.03, 15.10, 15.18, 9.34

SQ1: 34.10
37.63, 28.40, 46.76, 36.28, 24.64

Megaminx: 3:20.60
3:25.35, 4:03.60, 3:04.48, 2:57.98, 3:31.97


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2- 5.44, 3.46, 4.35, 5.62, 5.31
3x3- 16.11, 16.74, 15.20, 18.06, 15.23
4x4- 59.94, 1:16.32, 1:15.63, 1:13.18, 1:09.05
5x5- 2:24.35, 2:21.09, 2:22.70, 2:14.34, 2:14.04
7x7- 7:45.62, 8:02.21, 7:54.76, 8:34.51, 7:31.22
3x3 OH- 28.22, 38.67, 27.50, 34.59, 32.77
FMC- DNF
MultiBLD- 6/6 53:01.90
2-4 Relay- 1:36.21
2-5 Relay- 3:45.72
2x2 BLD- 26.54, DNF, 18.74
3x3 BLD- DNF, 4:00.85, DNF
4x4 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNS
Pyraminx- 15.20, 21.82, 11.65, 10.90, 14.02
Square-1- 1:03.28, 46.29, 53.41, 49.81, 56.74
3x3 WF- 3:21.21, 3:29.98, 3:11.37, 2:54.71, 4:11.33
MTS- 1:40.58, 1:41.10, 1:23.83, 2:03.37, 1:46.82
Megaminx- 3:49.82, 3:32.11, 4:05.71, 4:21.88, 3:45.97
Magic- 2.11, 2.09, 1.98, 2.34, 2.91


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 18, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > @Mike: how on earth?
> ...



Thank you  If deduct (deduce) is not the correct word, which one is?
Infer? 

Anyway, just did Multi. Guess what? *I got 6/7 AGAIN*
Fourth time only this year (of seven weeks).


----------



## Kev43 (Feb 18, 2010)

*222:* (4.12) ; (7.64) ; 6.80 ; 6.65 ; 6.91 ==> *6.79*
_PB, first avg sub7, with Ortega _

*333:* (27.55) ; 48.63 ; (51.50) ; 32.84 ; 27.69 ==> *36.39*
_Pathetic. Pops on solves 2 , 3 and 4_

*444:* 2:09.56 ; 2:31.88 ; (2:32.16) ; 2:08.64 ; 1:59.84 ==> *2:16.69*
_My previous single PB was 2:09.xx ^^_

*2-4 relay:* *3:36.76*

*222BLD:* DNF ; DNF ; 45.89 ==> *45.89*
_3rd cube is incredibly easy but I did a mistake ans I solved with Old Pochmann ^^_

*333BLD:* DNF ; DNF ; DNS ==> *DNF*


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 18, 2010)

Man, I've just made such a breakthrough in my cubing. My time for 3x3 for this comp was something like 21.xx. Next comp will almost certainly be sub-20 

EDIT: Ha, scratch that. I haven't entered this week yet


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2x2: (4.06), 4.56, 5.22, (6.38), 5.91 = 5.23
3x3x3: 18.00, (13.94), (18.47), 16.31, 15.63 = 16.65
4x4x4: 1:13.88, 1:11.72, (1:01.90), (1:22.28), 1:08.63 = 1:11.41
5x5x5: (2:05.97), 2:23.65, (2:33.36), 2:24.75, 2:13.55 = 2:20.65
Quick single
6x6x6: (4:34.21), 4:55.78, (4:56.84), 4:54.47, 4:50.00 = 4:53.42
Yay - all sub-5!
7x7x7: (9:15.47), 8:21.50, (8:09.25), 8:17.81, 8:35.31 = 8:24.87
2x2x2BLD: DNF, 1:35.36, 20.16 = 20.16
3x3x3BLD: 2:54.41, 2:56.50, 2:38.27 = 2:38.27
OH: (30.77), 36.36, 31.72, 34.41, (38.25) = 34.16
MTS: 57.47, (49.43), 52.08+, 55.41, (1:04.50) = 54.99
Best so far
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:35.93
PB
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:49.48
Megaminx: 2:50.30, 3:31.59, (2:46.77), (3:46.47), 3:11.25 = 3:11.05
Pyraminx: 10.58, 10.65, 10.78, (5.71), (11.68) = 10.67
Rubbish
Square-1: 43.52, (1:04.97), 58.74, 56.39, (42.09) = 52.88
Still can't make cube shape very well

FMC: 47 moves F' U2 F2 U' F' B' R2 B2 L D B D2 B L' B D L' D2 B' D L' B2 L B L B2 L' B2 L U B' U' L2 B L' B' U' F U' F' U2 L' U' L U L B2

2x2: (z2) F' D2 F2 D' F' B' L2 (7)
2x3: B2 R U B U2 (5)
F2L: (yz) U F' U L F' L2 U' L F' U2 F U F U2 F' U2 F U' F' (19)
OLL: F U R U' R' F' (6)
PLL: F' U F' U' R' D R' D' R2 F' R' F R F U2 (15)

4 move cancellation between F2L and OLL
1 move cancellation between OLL and PLL
7+5+19+6+15-5=47 moves

Didn't do big cube BLD this week because I'm resting my rooms for Benelux.


----------



## kzhou (Feb 18, 2010)

2x2: (2.40), 3.58, 3.91, (8.11), 5.24 = 4.24
3x3: 15.49, 16.02, (17.43), 13.92, (12.97) = 15.14
5x5: 2:14.86, 2:23.63, (DNF), 2:09.44, (1:58.45) = 2:15.98
3x3 OH: (44.87), 33.52, 42.29, 37.05, (32.22) = 37.62
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 31.84 = 31.84
Magic: DNF, 10.62, 1.00, DNF, 4.24 = DNF
Wow…I’m so consistent 
2-4 Relay: 1:31.76
2-5 Relay: 4:00.71
FMC: 
Cross: D' F D' B R D' F (7)
F2L 1+2: y U2 R L' U L R2 U2 (7)
F2L 3: R' u R2 u' R2 (5)
F2L 4+OLL: y U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U R (9)
PLL: U' x U2 l U l' U2 L F' L F L2 (11)
Total: 39
I don’t usually do FMC, but I thought I’d give it a try.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2010)

Only feel like doing magic now, cos I'm bored and I keep practising

*Magic - *(0.89), 0.95, 0.96, 0.92, (DNF) = 0.94
_Comment - DNF was 0.75, 2 flips away. But I can still get much faster, maybe sub 0.90 average soon  But for now, 0.89 single is tied PB and 0.93 average is also PB. I think within a month or 2, I can get down to low 0.8 averages_


----------



## qqwref (Feb 19, 2010)

*2x2*: (3.99), 4.57, 4.97, 4.50, (5.07) => 4.68
*3x3*: 15.71, 14.54, (11.03), (16.21), 14.04 => 14.76
*4x4*: (1:01.17), 57.26, 52.25, (48.60), 1:00.33 => 56.61
*5x5*: (1:28.66), (1:25.91), 1:27.40, 1:26.23, 1:26.82 => 1:26.82
*6x6*: 3:24.69, (3:09.59), 3:19.87, 3:10.06, (3:50.02) => 3:18.21
*2x2 BLD*: 42.26, DNF(46.54), DNF(19.68) => 42.26
fail D:
*3x3 BLD*: DNF(3:00.28), 2:43.43, DNF(4:00.37) => 2:43.43
*3x3 OH*: (20.00), (26.05), 24.46, 20.97, 21.36 => 22.26
*3x3 MTS*: (DNF), (52.22), 52.50, 1:06.20, 1:11.17 => 1:03.29
*3x3 FMC*: U' F D2 F' D F D2 F' D F' D' F D F' R' D R2 D' R2 D' F' L2 F' L' D F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F (40)
Explanation:
I tried the inverse scramble with premove U and found a reasonably nice skeleton: U D' L F L2 ; F D R2 D R' ; R' D' R F D' F' D F D' F D2 F' D' F D2 F'. There's probably a better one since I'm not really sure why I put in the corner. Anyway that leaves four corners off which can be corrected in two cycles (not enough time/skill to do insertions).
Edit:
After time was up I tried a better skeleton and got this 38, which can probably be improved with insertions, but I'm happy to at least have found a sub40 solution:
(U' D2 F D' F' D' F' D' F D F' R' D R2 D' R2 D' F' L2 F' L' D) (U2 B' U F U' B U F') (R' F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2)
*2+3+4*: 1:17.92
*2+3+4+5*: 2:59.95
*Magic*: 1.95, 3.10, (3.21), 1.49, (1.44) => 2.18
*Master Magic*: (2.65) 2.72 2.75 (2.99) 2.89 => 2.79
Beast.
*Clock*: 15.32, (12.48), (DNF), 13.72, 13.22 => 14.09
*Megaminx*: 2:08.68, (2:28.54), (2:02.62), 2:13.51, 2:14.62 => 2:12.27
Still learning my way around this mf8. Can almost do fingertricks.
*Pyraminx*: 8.00, (10.25), 9.70, 9.74, (6.30) => 9.15
*Square-1*: (17.13), (37.73), 27.48, 28.52, 34.65 => 30.22


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Only feel like doing magic now, cos I'm bored and I keep practising
> 
> *Magic - *(0.89), 0.95, 0.96, 0.92, (DNF) - 0.93
> _Comment - DNF was 0.75, 2 flips away. But I can still get much faster, maybe sub 0.90 average soon  But for now, 0.89 single is tied PB and 0.93 average is also PB. I think within a month or 2, I can get down to low 0.8 averages_



Wow, sub 90 now! 

And my question wasn't answered earlier, do you need to work out the average? Or does the computer do it for you? Also, when does this comp end? I don't see myself having time to find out the result in the next, 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## RubiksDude (Feb 19, 2010)

*My times*

*Name:* RubiksDude
*Average:* 1:53.33(I'm pretty sure that's correct. Correct me if I'm wrong.)
*Times:* 1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44)slowest, (1:31.50)fastest

I know I'm not fast like you guys. I'm still learning. This is so exciting!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 19, 2010)

RubiksDude said:


> *Name:* RubiksDude
> *Average:* 1:53.33(I'm pretty sure that's correct. Correct me if I'm wrong.)
> *Times:* 1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44)slowest, (1:31.50)fastest
> 
> I know I'm not fast like you guys. I'm still learning. This is so exciting!



You need to show it as, or at least similar to;

*3x3:* time1 time2 time3 time4 time5 = *average*
_comments._

Try not to give comments next to the individual solve, and make sure you specify the puzzle.

Edit: And to make sure of your average, you could use http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html
You can use it as a timer, but in your case, select "show timer options" go down and click "enter times in manually" and enter them above. Then, on the right hand side it will give you your average.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 19, 2010)

RubiksDude said:


> *Name:* RubiksDude
> *Average:* 1:53.33(I'm pretty sure that's correct. Correct me if I'm wrong.)
> *Times:* 1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44)slowest, (1:31.50)fastest
> 
> I know I'm not fast like you guys. I'm still learning. This is so exciting!



Hi and welcome.

No, you don't have to give the average, but you have to name the event you
are competing in first on the line. So enter your results as

3x3: 1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44) slowest, (1:31.50) fastest

and if you want to give the average it is best to put it last in the line like

3x3: 1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44) slowest, (1:31.50) fastest = 1:50.00 (or whatever it is)


----------



## Fox (Feb 19, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
34.69 - (31.09) - 33.81 - 31.90 - (35.28) = *33.47*

*3x3x3 OH:*
1:58.02 - (1:53.49) - (2:05.18) - 2:00.19 - 1:57.27 = *1:58.49*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
(2:15.05) - 2:11.78 - (2:04.92) - 2:09.53 - 2:06.81 = *2:09.37*


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2010)

*2x2:* (4.85), 5.33, 5.42, (6.18), 5.57 =*5.44*
Nothing special...

*3x3:* 20.82, (15.77), 18.64, (21.31), 18.66 =*19.37*
Lol fail… Can't be bothered with anything this week 

*3x3 OH:* (48.33), 47.18, (37.56), 47.76, 40.94 =*45.29*
Couldn't find my proper OH cube lol... Bad average 

*4x4:* (1:46.50), 1:31.93, 1:30.61, (1:22.26), 1:31.56 =*1:31.37*
So nice finally having a 4x4 again  Not a bad average either 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:06.78, 41.83+ =*41.83*
Attempted speed, Old Pochmann, Random freestyle using commutators 

*2 - 4 Relay: 2:01.30*
Would've been nice to be sub2 but not bad anyway...


Probably won't have time for BLD now but atleast I've got my 4x4 again


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> *Master Magic*: (2.65) 2.72 2.75 (2.99) 2.89 => 2.79
> Beast.



No win for me this week.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 19, 2010)

Ya lol, you're third.


----------



## RubiksDude (Feb 19, 2010)

*My times*

Sorry, I can't edit my post for some reason. Here it is in the correct format:

*3x3:* 1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44), (1:31.50) => 1:53.33


I'll be entering 4x4 soon!(In the next competition or so.)


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 19, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Ya lol, you're third.



It gets worse!
I'll work hard to regain top spot next week!


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2010)

RubiksDude said:


> Sorry, I can't edit my post for some reason. Here it is in the correct format:
> 
> *3x3 Rubik's Cube:*1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44), (1:31.50) => 1:53.33
> 
> ...



A quick note about format (before Mats tells you) it's worth putting a space before your first time because this often confuses the program he has to read it all...

Also, no point in putting any more than just "3x3".

So this would change to:



> *3x3:* 1:34.78, 1:52.85, 2:12.35, (2:21.44), (1:31.50) => 1:53.33


----------



## RubiksDude (Feb 19, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> RubiksDude said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can't edit my post for some reason. Here it is in the correct format:
> ...



Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Toad (Feb 19, 2010)

RubiksDude said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksDude said:
> ...



Sorry to sound a bit mean lol... It's just good to get everyone sorted at the start instead of fixing it when they're used to doing something wrong haha.

But best of luck with improving and everything, you'll be fine


----------



## Faz (Feb 19, 2010)

Mats, I think you should announce weekly competition-08 because Arnaud is at Benelux all weekend.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2010)

2x2- 1.	5.24
2.	4.55	
3.	8.89	
4.	8.22	
5.	9.14	
avg-7.45
3x3-1.	29.33
2.	26.61	
3.	28.43
4.	(25.99)	
5.	(33.77)	
avg-28.12 a bit worse than average
2-3-4 relay-3:58.15
pyraminx-1.(15.53)
2.	19.99 odd	
3.	19.86	
4.	(22.14)	
5.	18.83
avg-19.56 yay, sub 20


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Mats, I think you should announce weekly competition-08 because Arnaud is at Benelux all weekend.



I know, but he was in Norway last weekend and that did not stop him then.
He has (as far as I know) ready comps in his phone.

Then I would not do it without his consent. This is still more "his" baby than mine. 
And to anyone who wonders I will not download and calculate this one until the 
next one is up either, as this one does not close until then.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 2x2- 1.	5.24
> 2.	4.55
> 3.	8.89
> 4.	8.22
> ...



You have already entered a 2x2 result in post #41, so this one won't count.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 20, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> And to anyone who wonders I will not download and calculate this one until the next one is up either, as this one does not close until then.



Thanks Mats -- maybe I'll do Match The Scramble even though it hurts my brain


----------



## lachose (Feb 20, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 4.61, 4.90, 4.43, (4.39), (5.22) = 4.65
*3x3x3*: 16.19, (15.72), (20.68), 17.88, 16.20 = 16.76
*4x4x4*: (59.99), 1:12.58, 1:07.56, 1:18.17, (1:18.28) = 1:12.77
*5x5x5*: (2:21.96), 2:28.16, 2:52.86, (2:57.41), 2:50.86 = 2:43.96
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 52.14, (38.09), 39.76, 39.29, (1:01.74) = 43.73
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 1:42.32
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 4:55.26
*PyraMinx*: (12.92), 13.72, (23.58), 19.99, 20.74 = 18.15
*Square-1*: (27.83), 23.99, (23.80), 26.16, 26.39 = 25.51

I have a QJ Pyraminx and it is very bad.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 20, 2010)

lachose said:


> *5x5x5*: (2:21.96), 2:28.16, 2:52.86, (2:57.41), 2:50.86 = 1:43.96



lolwut


----------



## lachose (Feb 20, 2010)

Error. Sorry.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hopefully not too late:

OH: 27.32, (28.37), 25.86, (24.66), 27.55 = 26.91


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2010)

*Results week 7*

OK, so finally results of week 7

*2x2x2*(45)

 2.42 SimonWestlund
 2.50 Escher
 2.54 fazrulz
 2.63 Mvcuber12
 2.71 onionhoney
 2.89 Edward_Lin
 3.05 Baian Liu
 3.57 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.70 Yichen
 4.24 kzhou
 4.47 Neo63
 4.58 joey
 4.65 lachose
 4.68 qqwref
 4.74 Yes, We Can!
 4.94 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.99 Jin
 5.03 Kian
 5.11 Hong_Zhang
 5.14 schimpler
 5.23 kinch2002
 5.44 randomtoad
 5.63 flee135
 5.66 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 5.72 Evan Liu
 5.78 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.84 nlCuber22
 5.88 04mucklowd
 5.91 JunwenYao
 5.98 Novriil
 7.25 PeterV
 7.29 Cride5
 7.45 cincyaviation
 7.60 pierrotlenageur
 8.34 cincyaviation
 8.69 sutty17
 8.76 dunpeal2064
 9.36 RyanO
 9.80 Zane_C
 10.42 jave
 10.93 larf
 11.29 SebCube
 11.80 Lumej
 14.25 MichaelErskine
 15.71 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(55)

 9.11 Mvcuber12
 9.99 fazrulz
 10.38 Escher
 11.15 SimonWestlund
 11.84 onionhoney
 13.58 ManasijV
 13.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 14.00 joey
 14.12 flee135
 14.34 Yes, We Can!
 14.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.65 Neo63
 14.76 qqwref
 15.14 kzhou
 15.43 schimpler
 16.03 Kian
 16.57 Edmund
 16.65 kinch2002
 16.75 Jin
 16.76 lachose
 16.85 pierrotlenageur
 17.07 nlCuber22
 17.16 Edam
 17.52 Yichen
 18.23 richardzhang
 18.62 Baian Liu
 18.79 aronpm
 19.22 JunwenYao
 19.37 randomtoad
 19.70 Novriil
 19.84 Hong_Zhang
 19.89 04mucklowd
 19.91 Evan Liu
 21.11 Zane_C
 22.07 Cride5
 22.10 sutty17
 23.83 Alex DiTuro
 24.34 Lumej
 24.72 jamesdeanludlow
 25.05 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 25.08 mande
 26.17 ZB_FTW!!!
 27.05 dunpeal2064
 28.12 cincyaviation
 28.48 PeterV
 28.55 jave
 28.99 ElderKingpin
 32.37 SebCube
 33.47 Fox
 33.51 peedu
 36.69 larf
 42.77 MichaelErskine
 43.08 MatsBergsten
 1:22.14 wrathofmobius
 1:53.33 RubiksDude
*4x4x4*(34)

 45.15 Mvcuber12
 46.02 fazrulz
 49.08 SimonWestlund
 50.19 trying-to-speedcube...
 56.61 qqwref
 59.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:01.51 pjk
 1:03.87 flee135
 1:04.27 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.41 Yes, We Can!
 1:07.53 schimpler
 1:11.41 kinch2002
 1:12.62 Kian
 1:12.77 lachose
 1:15.42 JunwenYao
 1:22.16 jamesdeanludlow
 1:24.06 Edam
 1:25.25 Evan Liu
 1:30.39 Jin
 1:31.37 randomtoad
 1:32.04 sutty17
 1:32.46 Yichen
 1:33.24 Hong_Zhang
 1:40.41 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 1:51.52 jave
 1:56.78 Lumej
 1:59.18 dunpeal2064
 2:02.42 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:36.65 MichaelErskine
 2:54.35 larf
 3:24.55 SebCube
 3:27.50 MatsBergsten
 3:58.23 Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:24.91 fazrulz
 1:26.82 qqwref
 1:27.35 Mvcuber12
 1:31.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:39.16 SimonWestlund
 2:06.35 Yes, We Can!
 2:12.76 schimpler
 2:15.98 kzhou
 2:19.38 Kian
 2:20.65 kinch2002
 2:30.11 jamesdeanludlow
 2:30.88 pierrotlenageur
 2:32.64 04mucklowd
 2:34.34 Novriil
 2:43.36 Hong_Zhang
 2:43.96 lachose
 3:10.61 sutty17
 3:15.02 Evan Liu
 3:45.91 Lumej
 4:10.32 MichaelErskine
 4:13.57 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4:37.76 dunpeal2064
 7:38.14 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:52.81 Mvcuber12
 3:15.74 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:18.21 qqwref
 3:18.99 SimonWestlund
 4:53.42 kinch2002
 5:00.13 jamesdeanludlow
 5:37.10 Yes, We Can!
 6:04.74 Hong_Zhang
 8:14.37 MichaelErskine
11:38.68 dunpeal2064
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:47.90 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:55.10 Mvcuber12
 5:08.19 SimonWestlund
 7:52.93 jamesdeanludlow
 7:54.20 Kian
 7:57.13 Hong_Zhang
 8:24.87 kinch2002
11:48.52 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 20.07 fazrulz
 20.71 SimonWestlund
 21.91 Mvcuber12
 22.26 qqwref
 25.57 ManasijV
 26.91 MTGjumper
 27.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 27.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
 28.82 Neo63
 29.44 Yes, We Can!
 31.86 Kian
 31.87 Novriil
 32.39 Jin
 34.16 kinch2002
 37.62 kzhou
 37.74 Yichen
 38.05 Evan Liu
 40.60 mande
 43.73 lachose
 45.29 randomtoad
 46.70 pierrotlenageur
 57.04 Zane_C
 58.63 04mucklowd
 59.32 sutty17
 1:01.66 jave
 1:06.44 dunpeal2064
 1:06.47 Hong_Zhang
 1:06.63 Lumej
 1:20.07 MichaelErskine
 1:27.14 SebCube
 1:58.49 Fox
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:02.68 SimonWestlund
 2:40.03 Novriil
 3:20.85 Kian
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(26)

 7.48 fazrulz
 12.07 Mvcuber12
 12.75 Novriil
 14.83 nlCuber22
 15.21 SimonWestlund
 17.15 trying-to-speedcube...
 18.61 Baian Liu
 18.74 Kian
 19.28 Edward_Lin
 20.16 kinch2002
 21.54 dunpeal2064
 21.81 ZB_FTW!!!
 27.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 27.41 Mike Hughey
 29.72 MatsBergsten
 30.94 Yes, We Can!
 31.84 kzhou
 41.83 randomtoad
 42.26 qqwref
 42.27 pierrotlenageur
 45.47 Hong_Zhang
 45.52 04mucklowd
 45.89 Kev43
 1:02.91 JunwenYao
 1:07.07 Evan Liu
 2:17.23 Cride5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 1:26.33 ManasijV
 1:38.02 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:50.62 x-colo-x
 1:50.78 Mike Hughey
 1:54.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.13 Yes, We Can!
 2:05.41 SimonWestlund
 2:15.32 Mvcuber12
 2:21.61 MatsBergsten
 2:29.34 mande
 2:38.27 kinch2002
 2:43.43 qqwref
 2:48.70 Hong_Zhang
 4:00.85 Kian
 4:18.37 JunwenYao
 4:38.78 pierrotlenageur
 6:05.53 Jin
 8:59.87 Baian Liu
 DNF Kev43
 DNF Cride5
 DNF aronpm
 DNF MichaelErskine
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:09.70 Mike Hughey
 9:20.50 trying-to-speedcube...
10:30.00 MatsBergsten
15:42.44 Hyprul 9-ty2
17:28.89 Yes, We Can!
18:01.00 SimonWestlund
 DNF Kian
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:36.44 Mike Hughey
22:50.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

6/6 Kian
6/7 MatsBergsten
4/4 trying-to-speedcube...
4/4 Yes, We Can!
3/3 SimonWestlund
3/4 Hong_Zhang
2/3 Hyprul 9-ty2
2/4 Mike Hughey
1/2 JunwenYao
0/4 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 48.73 Mvcuber12
 54.99 kinch2002
 1:03.29 qqwref
 1:11.41 SimonWestlund
 1:29.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:39.34 Hong_Zhang
 1:42.83 Kian
 2:09.37 Fox
 2:42.24 pierrotlenageur
 3:46.85 Neo63
*2-3-4 Relay*(27)

 1:05.38 Mvcuber12
 1:09.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:15.20 SimonWestlund
 1:17.92 qqwref
 1:27.66 pierrotlenageur
 1:31.58 flee135
 1:31.76 kzhou
 1:32.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:35.93 kinch2002
 1:36.21 Kian
 1:42.32 lachose
 1:55.33 JunwenYao
 1:55.49 jamesdeanludlow
 1:57.62 Hong_Zhang
 2:01.30 randomtoad
 2:01.63 Yichen
 2:01.72 Evan Liu
 2:37.13 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:42.32 dunpeal2064
 2:43.94 jave
 2:55.69 Lumej
 3:36.76 Kev43
 4:03.99 MichaelErskine
 4:06.78 larf
 4:24.85 Zane_C
 4:25.32 SebCube
 4:53.90 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:37.65 Mvcuber12
 2:57.82 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:59.95 qqwref
 3:04.33 SimonWestlund
 3:45.72 Kian
 3:49.48 kinch2002
 4:00.71 kzhou
 4:10.07 pierrotlenageur
 4:33.61 JunwenYao
 4:48.43 Hong_Zhang
 4:52.65 jamesdeanludlow
 4:55.26 lachose
 5:29.39 Evan Liu
 6:51.43 Lumej
 7:32.25 dunpeal2064
 8:18.89 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(19)

 0.94 ben1996123
 1.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.20 Yes, We Can!
 1.22 Mvcuber12
 1.37 sutty17
 1.44 SimonWestlund
 1.44 jamesdeanludlow
 1.61 Novriil
 1.63 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.75 Evan Liu
 1.94 pierrotlenageur
 2.02 schimpler
 2.04 Lumej
 2.18 qqwref
 2.18 Kian
 2.69 MichaelErskine
 2.94 dunpeal2064
 3.38 Mike Hughey
 DNF kzhou
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.79 qqwref
 2.82 trying-to-speedcube...
 2.95 jamesdeanludlow
 4.01 SimonWestlund
 4.69 Mvcuber12
 4.84 Mike Hughey
 5.94 Novriil
 11.13 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(10)

 8.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 9.30 larf
 10.39 SimonWestlund
 11.40 Mvcuber12
 14.09 qqwref
 16.33 jamesdeanludlow
 18.67 ZB_FTW!!!
 19.64 Baian Liu
 24.76 MichaelErskine
 49.03 pierrotlenageur
*Pyraminx*(24)

 5.32 SimonWestlund
 5.35 flee135
 6.00 Neo63
 6.03 Mvcuber12
 6.61 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.79 fazrulz
 9.15 qqwref
 9.66 RyanO
 9.75 Yes, We Can!
 10.57 ZB_FTW!!!
 10.67 kinch2002
 11.22 Novriil
 11.78 Jin
 12.29 sutty17
 13.41 Hong_Zhang
 13.62 Kian
 15.59 jamesdeanludlow
 18.00 MichaelErskine
 18.15 lachose
 18.41 pierrotlenageur
 19.56 cincyaviation
 20.53 Baian Liu
 24.09 jave
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(17)

 1:02.72 SimonWestlund
 1:19.05 fazrulz
 1:27.75 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:37.64 Mvcuber12
 1:58.46 04mucklowd
 2:12.27 qqwref
 2:34.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:46.78 Yichen
 3:08.44 Mike Hughey
 3:11.05 kinch2002
 3:14.82 jamesdeanludlow
 3:20.60 Hong_Zhang
 3:53.83 Kian
 3:59.77 Novriil
 4:11.56 Baian Liu
 4:22.21 MichaelErskine
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(15)

 18.57 trying-to-speedcube...
 18.95 Mvcuber12
 19.96 SimonWestlund
 23.00 fazrulz
 25.51 lachose
 30.22 qqwref
 34.10 Hong_Zhang
 45.92 Hyprul 9-ty2
 52.88 kinch2002
 53.32 Kian
 54.09 jamesdeanludlow
 1:08.22 Novriil
 1:46.74 Lumej
 2:13.61 jave
 2:43.54 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 guusrs
37 SimonWestlund
39 kzhou
39 Mvcuber12
39 trying-to-speedcube...
40 qqwref
40 Cride5
47 kinch2002
47 Hyprul 9-ty2
56 Zane_C
63 Novriil
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

472 SimonWestlund
457 trying-to-speedcube...
452 Mvcuber12
362 qqwref
315 Kian
300 Hyprul 9-ty2
299 kinch2002
289 fazrulz
272 Yes, We Can!
224 Hong_Zhang
205 pierrotlenageur
197 kzhou
180 lachose
179 Novriil
171 jamesdeanludlow
155 flee135
141 Neo63
140 Yichen
140 Jin
137 Evan Liu
131 schimpler
127 JunwenYao
124 Baian Liu
119 randomtoad
112 ManasijV
109 Mike Hughey
108 ZB_FTW!!!
107 sutty17
104 MichaelErskine
104 dunpeal2064
103 MatsBergsten
102 04mucklowd
102 Escher
97 onionhoney
88 Lumej
87 joey
84 nlCuber22
73 Zane_C
67 jave
67 Cride5
63 Edward_Lin
58 Edam
58 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
55 mande
47 aronpm
42 Edmund
41 larf
36 SebCube
36 cincyaviation
34 richardzhang
32 pjk
31 PeterV
31 MTGjumper
29 RyanO
25 x-colo-x
23 Fox
22 Alex DiTuro
22 guusrs
20 ben1996123
16 Kev43
12 ElderKingpin
9 peedu
5 wrathofmobius
4 RubiksDude


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> *2 - 4 Relay: 2:01.30*
> Would've been nice to be sub2 but not bad anyway...



This wasn't in results. Don't think I did anything wrong?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > *2 - 4 Relay: 2:01.30*
> ...



My fault (or the programs, but then still mine )
Please just skip the spaces in the event name, like:
*2-4 Relay:* 2:01.30 (or even *2-4Relay:* 2:01.30)


----------



## Toad (Feb 22, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Ok thanks, I'm sure it's worked like this before but it's no hassle for me to change it


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mats, my FMC result isn't in again. Do you know what I do wrong every time?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Ok thanks, I'm sure it's worked like this before but it's no hassle for me to change it



If it worked before it depended on me then searching for all events
with "relay" in them and manually corrected them. I did that for a 
while (and for FMC and Multi) because those are the events which are
named in most different ways. It may also depend in some cases on 
what text there are on the previous and following lines (sometimes events
are spread over 7-8 lines or even more in cases of FMC mostly).

Nowadays I rely on you competitors to point out the failings of the program 

@Mats V: yes, it is either the missing space before or after 39. 
Like this it works: 
3X3FMC: 39 

And since you renamed yourself, please remind me after week 13
that I must change your name for the first six weeks or you will get
two persons in the summary (it happened to David W before )


----------



## Escher (Feb 22, 2010)

I got owned in 2x2 :'(


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2010)

1st place magic 

I practise :fp


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome, I hit 300


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 22, 2010)

TOP 10, even with being lazy


----------



## Novriil (Feb 22, 2010)

why did my 4x4 broke? I could participate in 3 more events :/

but nice results for me


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 22, 2010)

I hardly call the number of events you entered "lazy"


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 22, 2010)

Escher said:


> I got owned in 2x2 :'(



Maybe, but owned by 0.08 seconds is a p*ss in the Atlantic as my dad would say.


----------



## jave (Feb 22, 2010)

cool i entered the sq-1 event just in time. heh. gonna replace pyraminx with sq-1, since i don't have a pyraminx. just joining to get points. but sq-1 is still fun although i suck real bad at it.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol I'm pretty happy with 2x2 blind. Guessing saves a good chunk of time =) I won't enter it this week though, since I really don't know BLD yet.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 22, 2010)

I forgot to do Square-1 this time :fp

and I'm last place for MTS..oh well


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 23, 2010)

Top Ten, oh yeah!!


----------



## RubiksDude (Feb 24, 2010)

lol... I found the Cubefreak site a few days after I submitted my results. I hope to improve my time and compete in more events. ha ha... I knew I would be last! That's why I'm gonna compete more(you get more points for every event you compete in, right?) 

@Mats Bergsten: Do you use a program to do all that math and order all those names and points?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 25, 2010)

RubiksDude said:


> @Mats Bergsten: Do you use a program to do all that math and order all those names and points?



Yes, or rather three separate: one for downloading the posts (Perl script), one for removing all html-tags and one for result parsing and calculation (those two are done in C++). But those are not at all error free (mostly because of the almost totally free format for input), so I have to do a lot of checking manually or let you competitors point out when things are wrong. I haven't got the time/interest to make the program better right now.


----------



## Tomk (Feb 27, 2010)

2x2x2
1. 8.03
2. 8.92
3. 12.87
4. 11.90
5. DNF
*11.23*

3x3x3
1. 34.00
2. 38.69 (I messed up my OLL, TWICE)
3. 25.07
4. 26.35
5. 30.99
*30.45*

Eratic or what?


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 27, 2010)

Tomk said:


> Eratic or what?



Are these times meant for Wk 08?


----------

